# My newest fish



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

A very cool copperband butterfly fish, here's a couple of pictures of him in the 33 long holding tank, he's already busy scouring the tank for aptisia and baby feather dusters, very . Does anyone have a small piece of LR with aptisia on it? could trade for frags or ?
notice the red legged hermit crab in the belcony cheering him on! LOL
















Pm me if you have some small LR with aptisia on it. Excuse the lousy pictures, I really got to try a different camera.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome fish! Now I'm thinking of going to the dark side. :lol:


----------

